# Rachmaninov c minor prelude



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

what do you think of the Rachmaninov prelude? Doesn't it sound like bells?

what is its musical structure?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I can't answer much other than that I love those preludes. I don't know about the bells but it, along with the others, are masterful pieces of music. The op. 23 no. 7 I am used to hearing goes like this:

http://www.ivoryclassics.com/releases/78002/audio/2-10.mp3


----------

